

Matropolis: Scientists of the World Unite (aka "The Matlab/Python wars") - jamalex
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lBeungEnx4

======
pwang
Cleve Moller has now weighed in on the G+ thread:
[https://plus.google.com/u/0/101406471263985999518/posts/eaYM...](https://plus.google.com/u/0/101406471263985999518/posts/eaYMgZqyMhB)

